# Minco RTD query



## agillies (4/12/14)

Hi All,

I have just been given some RTD's from work,

http://www.minco.com/Sensors-and-Instruments/Products/~/media/WWW/Resource%20Library/SensorsCatalogPages/Probe_FastResponse.ashx
(ones on the first page)

They are only 2 wire ones.

Will they work with my PID (sestos)?

Also the cable to connect to is very short, can they be easily extended?

Cheers


----------



## dblunn (5/12/14)

Yep, unlike thermocouples that depend upon different metals, RTDs work on resistance of the sensor (100 Ohm are common) so as long as you do a good low resistance joint it will be sweet.
Dave


----------

